# RLH!!!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was going to wait to post this video, but I couldn't resist. This is Kubrick's Run Like Hell from earlier tonight. I only caught the tail end of it (it lasted at least 5 minutes), but it's still amusing nonetheless. Plus, the tongue wagging at the end is probably my favorite part.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oohh, look how much fun he is having I love watching our havs do the same thing. They will one minute just be lying on our laps and the next they just take off like a bat out of hell. It's the funniest thing to watch eace:Kubrick is so cute. Could you imagine what it would be like if you had two of them doing the RLH together Just putting a little buzz in your ear :biggrin1:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

So cute Lina - by the way what the heck are we both doing on a forum at 2AM?

Arlene


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, trust me my ear has been buzzing with that thought for a long time now... but my fiance was the first one to decide he wanted a second and we both have mutually agreed that we won't do it until we can buy our own place... which will probably (hopefully) have a backyard. Then I'm free to choose a puppy! Until then, I will enjoy Kubrick solo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Arlene, I'm doing wedding stuff and have the forum on the background. I guess I'm a complete dork with not enough time to do wedding stuff at regular hours.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is so cute, Lina!! Thanks for sharing. He is getting so grown-up! Love the tongue at the end. One of the best aspects of our Havs is their antics and the way they make us laugh.
I'm a night owl too, tonite. Happy planning.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh Lina, he is so cute, he's the epitome of a fluffy puppy. 
I'm glad that window was closed! It's so great that you're documenting all of this fun stuff, cuz much like kids his puppyhood won't last forever. Enjoy!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Lina, he is just too too cute for words. Great RLH capture!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love it Lina, Kubrick is such a doll. I agree he needs a forever brother or sister to RLH with everyday, hopefully soon after the wedding.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

God Lina, he is just the cutest!! It was almost like he was looking for something.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Too cute - I laughed so hard. He is so cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he is so cute. It's no wonder why all the girls had a crush on him at the playdate. He is getting so big. He really needs a brother/sister.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Go, Kubrick, go!!! Lina~ He is such a beautiful little guy and you did a great job of catching his RLH. When I tried to catch Tori doing hers, it pretty much made you nauseous to watch. Guess I need some video taping lessons. LoL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cute! It looks like Madman Kubrick didn't quite know what to do with all that energy. He's so adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick agrees with all of you that he needs a little brother, but I've explained to him that we have to wait... I don't think he understands. 

Leslie, it really is hard to capture these RLH moments! I will probably one day own a REAL DVD camera, but until then these grainy images will have to do, LOL. And we want to see Tori's RLH so you need to sharpen your taping skills so we can all see it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina,
Very cute video. What a cutie he is.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great video!!!!! He is a bundle of energy and cuteness  And, yes..he's getting so grown up looking! 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Very cute! I love how he tries to entice your fiance (I assume at 2:30am it was him  ) to do RLH with him! Dora does the same since Belle doesn't usually RLH but Belle attacks and polices RLH's! And yeah, we have run around the house behind her!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, yeah that's my fiance... but he was actually spurring Kubrick on by snapping his shirt in the air at Kubrick.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I need to get some video of Beams doing the RLH.. its so funny... 
Maybe I'll try and get him all riled up tonight..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I do adore that Kubrick! Great video!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh today, Kubrick! Roxy would love to play with you. She got to play with Gracie (her sister) yesterday for a few hours in between mutual grooming sessions as we moms cut some hair off paws and butts. Since Roxy passed out for most of the rest of the day, I think she would say it was "worth it.":biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a cutie Kubrick is!Great video Lina!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's just too cute!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's Pablo's RLH, glad I could catch it on camera! Enjoy...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh! That's really cute, Maryam! I love how he has such a perfect route through the desk. He's so adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, HOW CUTE! I love the little grumbly noises he makes as he runs... Kubrick will make that noise too when he's really into running.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, THAT is TOOO cute!!!

Sophie and Gabriel get themselves going so fast that they look like they are in a pin ball machine!! They can jump off of, on to and over stuff FTH (FASTER THEN HELL!)...I wish I had a video camera!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is SO cute, Maryam. I love the sounds he makes when he runs!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> I was going to wait to post this video, but I couldn't resist. This is Kubrick's Run Like Hell from earlier tonight. I only caught the tail end of it (it lasted at least 5 minutes), but it's still amusing nonetheless. Plus, the tongue wagging at the end is probably my favorite part.
> 
> YouTube - Run Like Hell


Lina that's darling! He looks like he's having a blast


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Maryam he makes the cutest sounds when he runs. Neat video!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those videos are too cute. I just love the color Kubrick is turning. He's a cutie pie. And Pablo, is there anything he doesn't do just right. He's a very smart, absolutely adorable little one. 

Now I have to figure a way to catch my nut doing his RLHs. I'll try. I'll have to get a shot of his rear when he comes in looking like a tree, with leaves attached to his entire butt. ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri ound: :laugh:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

One can't help but find him adorable!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh those are cute RLH's! Kubrick is so cute the way he tussles in the pillows! :biggrin1: I love the growls from Pablo! Rufus growls too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I LOOOVE those growls too, they make me laugh, he sounds like a wild little piglet ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Maryam, I am so impressed with how much speed he picked up. Great video. The noises are sooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

hahahhaha!! I just remembered that when Gabe is chasing Sophie full speed that she tries to tuck her tail under as she is running so Gabe won't latch onto it!

Kubrick and Pablo definitely bring on the smiles!!! TOO CUTE!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Kubrick is soo cute!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh...I LOVE both these videos! Kubrick is so pretty and I just laughed out loud at the tongue wagging at the end. He looks so pleased with himself! 
Pablo is just adorable...I thought he wasn't going to run and then he just took off...0 to 60 in under 3 seconds! :laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pablo is so cute doing his RLH. I love the noises he makes. I think that's a Hav thing too.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Pablo is so cute doing his RLH. I love the noises he makes. I think that's a Hav thing too.


Yep, I think alot of Havs make noises during the RLH. I love Pablo's RLH sound. Maddie does a "rrrrrrrrrr" sound, like her Mom, Tinky. I think I also remember Rufus does it. They get absolutely crazed!:crazy:


----------

